# Chronographs



## Machito34 (Nov 18, 2006)

What's your favorite chronograph? Best for the money?


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

Well I had a Shooters Chrony Model F1 for many years, and it always worked fine. Well that is until we tried to chronograph some .30-06 Accelerators one day and one of the Sabots took out the LCD read out screen. Yes Shooters Chrony does have a policy that if you shoot it they will repair or replace it for a flat rate fee (don't remember what it was though).

After my buddies Sabot took out the LCD read out screen we sent it in and upgraded to the Shooters Chrony Model F1 Master. The Model F1 Master has a remote read out screen that sits on the bench beside the shooter and is connected via a telephone type cord.

Both models worked quite well. My Buddy has a Shooters Chrony Model F1 and his father has a PACT I believe. We haven't done it for a few years but we used to set them one in front of the other so a single bullet fired went through all 3 Chronographs so we could compare the velocities on all 3 units. Traditionally mine was 10 to 20 FPS slower than the PACT and my Buddies was 20 to 30 FPS faster than the PACT, which is close enough for the girls I go with.

Larry


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Gave my son-in-law the Model F1 Master for Christmas last year and he likes it. I got a chance to use it a few weeks ago while visiting him in Colorado and it worked fine. Decide to get myself one now. Left a Natchez catalog on the dinner table with the Chorny highlighted for the wife to see, hoping it would become a Christmas gift. Found the catalog thrown on my desk this morning. So either she didn't get the hint or it was one of those screw you indicators. Probable the latter............


----------

